# Bending offsets in wiremold 500



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Does it work? Tips or tricks?
I am doing a low budget kitchen remodel on a cinderblock house tomorrow. Wiremold seems to fit the bill. I want to bend small offsets and run it through the cabinets instead of through the backsplash.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have bent small offsets in a 1/2" bender with decent results.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

it is limited and a little tricky, but doable:whistling2:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have bent offsets with a 3/4 or 1 inch bender before. May want to put some tape on it to keep it from being scratched. The wiremold cutter works well too.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

They actually sell a wiremold bending shoe that works just fine and dandy.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A wire mold bender works best. But a hand bender works also.. Just go slow and take care as you squeeze the sides back into shape..


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Learn something new every day:


http://www.mrsupply.com/wiremold-st...er-600b.html?gclid=CIrJlP3JjboCFUid4AodDjIA4A


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

joe cool said:


> Does it work? Tips or tricks?
> I am doing a low budget kitchen remodel on a cinderblock house tomorrow. Wiremold seems to fit the bill. I want to bend small offsets and run it through the cabinets instead of through the backsplash.


I hate wiremold because that chit scratches up too easily.

Good luck, and yes you can use a 1/2" bender for offsets. Good luck.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I hate wiremold because that chit scratches up too easily.


Agreed on the paint scratches, but they do sell a touch up paint...

http://www.mrsupply.com/wiremold-steel-raceway-500-and-700-series-spray-paint-iwe-s.html


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

please post pics. I don't understand wtf you are doing with the wiremold, but I'd like to see pics thx


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

ask your supply house if the have a loaner bender


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wildleg said:


> please post pics. I don't understand wtf you are doing with the wiremold, but I'd like to see pics thx


When I worked in a hospital I had wiremold book and they have just about any part you can dream up. 
The best product they had IMHO was their double sided tape. That stuff was thin and held like iron.


----------



## Rns (Mar 23, 2013)

Sing it...... Everybody knows......wiremold blows....


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

A 1/2" hicky and rag. 3/4" for 700


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I push EMT with bell boxes and stainless covers for cheap ass surface wiring before I'll run that wiremold crap. 

The rag in the emt bender trick will get you through though, the dedicated bender is nice though.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

If I was running so much wiremold that I needed that dedicated bender my life would suck so much I would just end it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

A 1/2 or 3/4 bender will do fine. Wrap it first in an old t-shirt or something so it doesn't get scratched up. Go easy with it.

Depending how "low budget" this job is, ive had great success bending wiremold over my knee before on a few jobs where quality was not the customers concern and a quick buck was the only thing happening. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> If I was running so much wiremold that I needed that dedicated bender my life would suck so much I would just end it.


Yeah. I ran a few feet in an office the other day, adding on to miles of existing hacked up WM. Hate is, unless its the big stuff you mount devices in and have the data devider and crap.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

The house was for sale cheap because it is/was in such poor shape. Banks won't lend on a house that won't appraise. My customer's nephew lives there. My customer bought the house and is having it fixed up enough that the bank will make a loan for it and his nephew can buy it. Hence the wiremold. Personally I bate the stuff, but it has a slightly more finished look than EMT. There is already EMT in the living room and it doesn't look right.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Goldagain said:


> If I was running so much wiremold that I needed that dedicated bender my life would suck so much I would just end it.


 I like having the right tools. Wiremold bender will make a nice 90.


----------



## joe cool (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. Wiremold 500 bends real easy. Likes to dogleg if you don't double-check it is square in the 1/2" EMT bender. Scrapes the paint off the sides if you do not protect them with tape / T-shirt / rag.
I would have taken pictures but it is wiremold and looks like ass and I'm embarrassed.
But I got the job done. Thanks.


----------

